# Billystix Custom Rod Free Rod Contest



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

HI GUYS AND GULLS :texasflag 
I THINK IT'S TIME WE HAD A FREE BILLYSTIX CUSTOM ROD CONTEST.
CONTEST STARTS TODAY AND ENDS ON 5 -15-08 RULES ARE SIMPLE JUST POST UP HERE AS TO WHY YOU WOULD LIKE TO OWN A BILLYSTIX CUSTOM ROD, THERE WILL BE ""2 WINNERS"" FOR A FREE CUSTOM BILLYSTIX INSHORE CUSTOM HAND BUILT ROD, IN ADDITION THERE WILL BE AT LEAST 8 RUNNER UPS THAT WILL BE GIVEN A CHANCE TO HAVE THIER VERY OWN CUSTOM ROD BUILT AT A NICE DISCOUNT.
OK LET'S SEE WHAT YA GOT GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND ENJOY, PLEASE VISIT MOLLY AND BRANDI AT WWW.BILLYSTIX.COM
STIX


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 7, 2007)

i would like to own a Billy Stix because they're beautiful pieces of art...how great is that? something that is not only great looking, but also does a phenominal job at catching fish...i wish I could afford one, but school takes the dough right now...

AND, I plan on heading down to the coast EVERY waking hour that I'm not at work to fish hard, so you'll get lots of free advertising from me posting up all of the pics I caught with my new rod! i could no doubt convince some good looking girls to pose with it as well...


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Lets go , I REALLY want 1 more , if I had a second it would be a perfect match with my first and then I could really brag , Billys rods have more mojo than Austin Powers I promise , man what a rod !!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I just gotta have one of these beautiful BillyStix rods with the Blue and Orange colors...they ROCK!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I would like to compare them to the other rods and let the world know. Word of mouth s the best advertising...


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

I would love to have one so all my buddies would be jealous of me!! I just bought a new reel that would love to sit on one of your famous rods!! I here all these guys on here saying how good they work and everybody catches fish with them....well I am ready to start catching fish!

Oh it would also make a great wedding gift to me as well, since I am getting married on June 21st!!!


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

I want one because they are without a doubt the most beautiful rods ever made. Almost too pretty to fish with!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't know what to say this time, I have given the sob story about spending all my extra fishing money on my 3 boy's tackle (Though True), I gave the, I will show all my fishing buddy's to make them jealous and want to buy one story, and that didn't work either, but I still need a new rod and would really like one of your fine pieces of functional fishing art to replace my old worn out ugly, generic, store bought stick.

Rob


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

I really would like a Billystix rod because I hear everyone else talking about how great they are all the time and I would like to find out for myself what all the hype is about. You make some great looking rods and are always there to help out when the cause arises. I have always admired your work from a far but have never been able to buy one while paying for college. Thanks for the opportunity to own one of your fine rods.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

D**n Billy, now I'm gonna have to order another rod so I can get one of those blue caps (got a white one and a orange one).

Man keep up your good work, I'll be in touch later to get the Garden club lined out again, but I have been instructed no spinning rod this year so we most likely be talking an ultra-light type spiral of some type.

Take care, later!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I would like to have a Billystix rod cause I have never won anything from you except a t-shirt. Which I still have and wear.


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*my new child*

i spent all of my money on my new child, he is now 2 months old............... now i cannot afford one of your rods.

corey


----------



## AyersReefer (Dec 7, 2005)

I appreciate quality gear and the blend of form and function that sets a Billystix custom apart from the rest. I'm the type of guy who stores his rods in a sock and tube, cleaning them spotless after each trip, but I'm also not afraid to fish my gear hard, trusting that quality will not fail me.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

b'cause my wife won't let me get any VIAGRA !!!!


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

My old rod maker has let me down, no names. I have broken 4 in the last month. I fish with a variety of people from bait to artis, atleast 3x's a week. I would like to find an AMERICAN MADE rod that I can depend on. BillySix have a good reputation and I would like to find out first hand the quality of these rods.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I can appreciate the finer things in life. So, yeah, I would love to have a Billystix rod. Things don't get much finer than that! Right?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Billy.....*

The fine folks of Texas and La. are well represented on this great site.I,on the other hand, am one of the few East Coast guys here.I'd love to wreak havoc on the trout,reds,and flatties in the sounds and inlets of Hatteras and Ocracoke Islands with my new Billystix(pics and testimonial to follow):camera: 
Billystix Customs......rockin' fish's worlds NATIONWIDE!:flag:


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

i fish 2-5 times a week. i fish mainly with AR H3s,Gloomis, kistlers, airrus, and lamiglass . i know what a good rod feels like in my hands. i know and fish with alot of folks on sabine lake. i make a great source for word of mouth advertisement. ahhh.... who am i kidding. i know im not going to win. the only way i'll probably lay my hands on your rod is to buy one. so oh well.... i love my AR, GLs, and LTX too much to pick up any other rod. Give it to soemone who can't afford a good rod. They will appreciate it more.


----------



## wae0483 (Apr 7, 2008)

I would LOVE to have a Billy Stix Custom Rod. I have heard alot of good things about these rods, from some buddies of mine. They won't fish with anything else. I would like to know what that feels like!!! Anyway, what an amazing looking rod and whoever gets one will sure be lucky. 

God Bless


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I would like to own a BillyStix Custom Rod because I don't have one.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*my reasons...*

a. billystix are made by Americans in the USA.

b. at billystix, customer satisfaction is the top priority - ever minute of every day 365 days a year.

c. the rods i've seen are beautiful works of craftsmanship.

d. billystix stepped in to help me out with a rod when i had issues with another rod maker. after telling billy that the other rod maker made things right, i offered to pay full price for a billystix rod (instead of a reduced price offered). *billy would not hear of it...he said we had a deal and a deal is a deal.*

e. i've spoken on the phone to the owner and rod maker, billy stix himself. billy is a wealth of information about rods and doesn't minding sharing his knowledge. billy is down-to-earth, as straight a shooter as they come and a pleasure to talk to.

f. there isn't a doubt in my mind that a billystix rod will not be shipped unless billy himself is pleased with the rod.

g. there isn't a doubt in my mind that, if a billystix rod were to ever break because of normal use (or maybe worse), that billy stix would make it right by the purchaser *without hesitation*.

if a person who was interested in purchasing a fishing rod ever dealt with or talked to billy stix personally, the person would have a difficult time spending their money on anything but a billystix rod. Billy Stix represents the best of what made in America, by Americans, means.

mm1


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

I would love to own one of these beautiful custom rods!

Although I have not yet been fortunate to ever fish with one, I have read many stories from these guys on here who own them and say once you do you will never go back. Unless I win one of your custom rods I doubt I wil have the chance to purchase one soon. 

No sad sob story just the facts. Single parent, going to college full time, substituting every chance I get, team mom, 4-h club manager, if my kids are in it I'm helping them with it. So what I really love is to fish, so I make sure my son 12 and daughter 6 are involved and love it too. We do have some kayaks so we spend every chance we get out on the water, I would love to be able to spend my entire summer fishing with a real rod that is just as beautiful as it is functional. 

Oh, did I mention Mother's Day is coming?????


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I wasnt going to take the chance of winning one so i bought one and like has been stated before they are great. Billy is a wonderfull person to talk to and like said before he is a wealth of knowledge. Not rite now but soon i will be buying another one to compliment the one that i have.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I need one, because the last 6 I got a hold of, well I'm actually waiting on two... Anyway the last 4 and the next 2 that I will Have Had in my hands seem to disappear??

I don't know where they go, people just give me money for them and then I give the money to a charitable organization or a friend in need!!!

So I think I deserve one of my own that I cannot give away or sell!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

1. Uh, because your wife said to give me one thats why. 

2. I voted Repulican

3. Cuz finishing second sucks.

4. Every one else on this board wants me to have the free rod

5. Me holding up a cardboard sign that reads "Homeless, broke, Civil War Vet, need a Billlystix Rod" 

6. I'd rather a Billystix Rod than free beer.

7.There are three things for sure in the USA, Death taxes and a good Billystix fishing rod.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

My B-day was a couple days ago and now I have a nice new curado with no rod to put it on. I have never owned a rod worth more than a hundred bucks as my wife just doesn't see why one rod is different than the other. I need to show her what a real rod is like so I can start buying more of them from you.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, first of all, I have never won anything much less a good looking rod like this. I would be the best salesman you guys ever had if I owned one.


----------



## 5Redman8 (May 7, 2007)

I would like a Billystix spinning rod for my wife because she refuses to spend over $50 for a rod. I have a couple nice rods and reels but she will only get the cheap stuff. I finally talked her into getting a decent reel but she will not let me splurge and get anything great for her.

She says if it is expensive and she breaks it, she will feel horrible. I would just like for her to have something of quality with great sensitivity so she can feel the difference between cheap and handcrafted quality.

Kyle


----------



## fishhunter81 (Apr 15, 2008)

Why do I want a Billystix rod, well they are the best looking rods available, I have seen a few people fishing them and it made my jaw drop seeing a rod that good looking and that well built. I have also been in the market for a new rod and reel, and a Billstix rod would be the best rod I could possibly get to put a new reel on, plus the r just awesome! Also my birthday is May 13 so that would make the best present I could ever receive.


----------



## grey ghost (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like to win a Billystix rod because I am trying to get into saltwater fishing on a limited budget. Currently, most of my income goes to paying off student loans. There's not a lot of room there for nice equipment. I've only fished saltwater a few times in my life, but I love it. Currently, looking for someone to really show me the ropes. 

In summation, I'm a poor, college grad looking for a help and a little luck.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't have much luck winning contests like these, but I'll give it a go. 

I do not own any custom rods and I could really use one these works of art to compliment my new Shimano Curado which currently sits on an older All*Star shrimp tail special. I have been seeing these beautiful rods advertised here since joining this wonderful place on 1 June 2005 and admiring the craftsmanship of these rods. I would be thrilled to be an owner of one of these rods!


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

For the simple fact that I CAN'T HAVE MOLLY! :tongue:


----------



## jmorse46 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Billy Stix*

I want one because I have never fished with a custom rod. I would like to see what I am missing. Also they are the best looking rods I have ever seen.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Tombo said:


> 5. Me holding up a cardboard sign that reads "Homeless, broke, Civil War Vet, need a Billlystix Rod"
> 
> 6. I'd rather a Billystix Rod than free beer.


Tombo, I was almost in tears ...









I need a Billystix rod because I wade only, have a brand spanking new curado that needs a really great Billystix rod so I can fling the lightest os softplastics at least around the world..ok .. so at least to the fish







, and able to brag about all the fish caught on a Billystix rod. I'd also add to your reputation as the best rod builder.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i don't really think i 'deserve' a free rod, but here goes.... ...

because a billy stix rod would look absolutely beautiful in the under g'nle rod rack on my hewes!

it would be a great conversation piece back home in fla.!!

i can pretend i'm a good enough fisherman to warrant a nice custom rod! 

because no one would take more photos of a fish caught on one than me!

i have a very lonely rod-rack spot on my garage ceiling rack..... thanks to a broken rod last weekend!

i would brag about it to all my friends! and they would have to have one as well (they are like that, hehehehe), so one free rod would net you 2-3 more sales! a no-brainer, really...

it would get used, ALOT. 

the only cutom rods i have ever owned (and i use the term loosely here) are the ones i built myself...would be nice to see what a real one is like 

fish like these rods! 

and last but not least, because i could take it out to dad's and say, 'check THIS out!'


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's what I would do with a new Billystix Rod:

Fish with it for 3 months, then pass it on to another deserving fool under the following stipulations:

1. He/She would fish it for 3 months then pass it on to someone else.
2. He/She doesn't already own a Billystix Rod.
3. He/She would care for the rod.
4. He/She would agree to PM or email me the contact info of the person they give it to so I can track where it is.

Not sure how long this would work, but I would do my best to track it down and make sure it was being passed on.

Jared


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

How about since last time I was a runner up,you just go ahead and bump me to the top and we can get the line moving.Also,I need a new rod to put my Curado 300 on.Gonna do some light tackle offshore this year and need to see how one of these rods hold up under some serious stress.


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

I have always admired your fishing rods and their unique appearance. I have never fished with a true quality custom rod and would love to have the opportunity to say that I own one. I have only heard good things about these rods and even if I don't win, I'll probably still end up ordering one, once I save some money for a few months. They truly look like they will last a life time.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

My daughter's birthday is soon and she wants one. She fishes with me from day light to dark and NEVER cries to go home. She catches, cleans, cooks, and cleans some more. She is an awesome 14 year old (soon to be 15) and she would be good for this gift. (By the way.....she is a model and you could probably get some work from her if this plays out right.)


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

I would defiantly like to own a billy stix rod. I have heard some fantastic things about your rods. Thanks for being such a great sponsor and offering the great give aways that you do. It really shows that you do care about your customers and that's the most important aspect to running a business.. Keep it up and I'm sure somebody is going to be real happy when they get a free billy stix.


----------



## POPPA SKEET (Apr 3, 2008)

what a beautifully built piece of equipment i own laguna and waterloo and am still looking for the perfect feeling topwater rod the aforementioned are close but i think a truly custom built rod will meet my needs thanks


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

THE CONTEST IS GOING REALLY WELL AND I THANK YOU ONE AND ALL, NOW I HAVE GIVEN SOME THOUGHT TO DOING THIS BEFORE BUT HAVE NEVER GONE THRU WITH IT SO THIS TIME I AM GOING TO GIVE IT A SHOT.
TO THE FIRST 3 PEOPLE THAT HAVE POSTED IF YOU WILL GET IN TOUCH WITH ME I WILL GIVE YOU A SPECIAL CUSTOM ROD OFFER THAT I BELIEVE YOU WILL TRULY LIKE :smile: SO LETS HEAR FROM YOU.
STIX
PS I LOVE THAT PASS THE ROD AROUND FOR OTHERS TO TRY, I TRULY WISH I COULD GET THAT GOING IT HAS BEEN A DESIRE OF MINE FOR SEVERAL YEARS, I TRIED IT WITH A BASS CLUB AND ALL I GOT WAS A LOST BASS ROD :brew: 
STIX


----------



## grey ghost (Oct 16, 2007)

billystix said:


> THE CONTEST IS GOING REALLY WELL AND I THANK YOU ONE AND ALL, NOW I HAVE GIVEN SOME THOUGHT TO DOING THIS BEFORE BUT HAVE NEVER GONE THRU WITH IT SO THIS TIME I AM GOING TO GIVE IT A SHOT.
> TO THE FIRST 3 PEOPLE THAT HAVE POSTED IF YOU WILL GET IN TOUCH WITH ME I WILL GIVE YOU A SPECIAL CUSTOM ROD OFFER THAT I BELIEVE YOU WILL TRULY LIKE :smile: SO LETS HEAR FROM YOU.
> STIX
> PS I LOVE THAT PASS THE ROD AROUND FOR OTHERS TO TRY, I TRULY WISH I COULD GET THAT GOING IT HAS BEEN A DESIRE OF MINE FOR SEVERAL YEARS, I TRIED IT WITH A BASS CLUB AND ALL I GOT WAS A LOST BASS ROD :brew:
> STIX


i was already to post first yesterday, but i got caught up in work as it is crazy right now and forgot. sad3sm


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ghost
No Not The First 3 But Any One That Has Posted But You Have To Be The First 3 To Contact Me Now For The Special.


----------



## grey ghost (Oct 16, 2007)

oh ok, i was just thinking to myself that's just been my luck lately. good deal.:cheers:


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

billystix said:


> Hi Ghost
> No Not The First 3 But Any One That Has Posted But You Have To Be The First 3 To Contact Me Now For The Special.


pm sent


----------



## auden80 (Jun 19, 2007)

I want one because it's seriously time for me to upgrade. And I want to see it compare first hand to my "ugly sticks" that just won't die


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*How I Feel About the Billy Stix Contest*

One day, a farmer comes home from another long hard day in the fields, to find his two sons laying around the living room being lazy (again). The father says to the two sons, "...you sure are some lazy SOBs. As a matter of fact I am perplexed as to which of you is the laziest boy. If you can prove you are laziest boy I will give you a dollar...".

The first son immediately jumps to his feet and says, "...daddy, daddy - I am the laziest boy!".

The second son says very slowly, "...daddy..........just roll me over and put it in my pocket."

Mr Billy Himself - I am that lazy boy and would lke that new Billy Stix custom rod!

PS...I also enjoy your taste in women and rods! I would be one heck of a tireless promoter on your behalf.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I would love to have one of your rods. All I have are a few academy specials and looks like it will stay that way for awhile. between me and my wife our student loans look more like a mortgage payment. Oh yea, did I mention I am moving in with my mother in law for 6-12 months- who doesnt understand my fishing obsession. It should would make things easier to see that rod in the corner every day and daydream about all the big Redfish I will catch on it.

I would be truly grateful to own such a high quality rod


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* Hello Billy Stix.....................I would like to receive this rod because....... The upcoming "HT3 OutDoors Professional Tx Redfish Tournament Qualifying Trail", this summer,would like to give it away to one lucky angler. Name to be drawn from all entries. *


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Hi Guy
Please Give Me A Call To Discuss.
Stix


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Good thing we can't delete the first three posters.


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

I want to win a free custom Billy Stix rod to fish with.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

I want to win one because the only thing I ever won was the draft. Dec 4, 1952 #1 in 1972.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Just bought a SpiralStix rod from Billy. Red-White-Blue. Made ordering what I want very easy and explained everything to me. I am very excited about my new rod. Thanks again Billy and if any of you guys don't win and are in the market for a new rod give Billy a call.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

I would love to have a billystix. I have never owned a custom rod, and on a Fireman's salary cant afford one.


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Well I cant say i deserve one of your rods anymore than anyone else thats replied, but I would like one because I became a first time father a few days ago and I think a Billystix rod would be a great rod for me to pass down to my son for his first rod. As I have heard only the best about the quality of them.


----------



## Daniel32 (Jul 19, 2007)

Simple...


I'm getting married soon and this might be one of the last high end fishing products i'll be able to get


----------



## Baitcaster 79 (Mar 13, 2008)

I picked up a Shimano Core to cast this summer. Now I need a rod to put it on. One of your spiralstix rods would be a great match. Works of art and a great concept. It would definitely add some class to my kayak!

Dave


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Hey Stix----
You know I want an ultra-lite for crappie jigging.....besides, you know I"m your favorite gal from the Lone Star State (and double for Molly when she's not available.....lol).


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Miss Dixie said:


> Hey Stix----
> You know I want an ultra-lite for crappie jigging.....besides, you know I"m your favorite gal from the Lone Star State (and double for Molly when she's not available.....lol).


FOUL PLAY! No fair! We can't compete with Miss Dixie. If she wins a rod, would that be a Dixie Stix?


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Tombo said:


> Good thing we can't delete the first three posters.


Now if you win and agree to share, I bet I can make that happen! LOL :rotfl:
We gotta do something since Miss Dixie is playing unfair! :slimer:

Good luck to all...and thanks, Billy, for all you do!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Chuck said:


> We gotta do something since Miss Dixie is playing unfair! :slimer:


Oh....are we supposed to play fair?? lol I have a nice Billystix off-shore rod and a nice Billystix trout rod...along with a few shirts and a custom made Stix hat. Maybe another pic is in store.....


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Hi Miss Dixie
Love That Photo It's Going On My Web Site For Sure, Good Luck
Stix


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

I would like to have a billy stix rod to give away as a door prize for the dos amigos fishing tournament . that would make some more people happy including omar and my self to watch some one win one of these pieces of art.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL....How can you resist these sad eyes Billy


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

Mine is plain simple: May I PLEASE have a free Billystick for my birthday on May 16th .

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

I have been fishing since i was 2 and have been hooked since. My dad can hardly keep me away from the boat or the pool(testin new lures and workin on usin a baitcaster).

I would love to own a BillyStix rod. It would give my dad a great excuse to get me a good real. It would be taken care of VERY well TRUST me. Washed after every trip and dried.

I like topwater and taut tail but havent had a good rod to give them the perfect action. 

I have heard good things about your rods and look very well built.(and pretty.)


Will be stored in a pvc pipe with caps on the end :biggrin:


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I officially nominate fishfinder for the BillyStix. Here is the reason why:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=161628


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I kind of like the idea of a custom rod called Dixie Stix. Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Well who ever wins is in for a treat. I have 2 and Kristen has one, they are sweeeet. Good on you Billy, How have things been going over in youre neck of the woods? Ill give ya a hollar sometime this week. I am not entering the contest, just letting the masses know what they are in for.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

HEY DUDE
GREAT TO HEAR FROM YOU, THINGS ARE GOOD HERE IN FLA JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH THE ROD BUILDS , IT'S BEEN BUSY BUT THAT'S THE WAY I LIKE IT CANT BE TO BUSY :cheers: STAY COOL LATER
STIX


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

billystix said:


> HEY DUDE
> GREAT TO HEAR FROM YOU, THINGS ARE GOOD HERE IN FLA JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH THE ROD BUILDS , IT'S BEEN BUSY BUT THAT'S THE WAY I LIKE IT CANT BE TO BUSY :cheers: STAY COOL LATER
> STIX


Would a bit of flirting help ya, Billy? 'Cause I could think of several other ways to keep you busy.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

""yikes""
Let Me Get My Plane Ticket , No Never Mind I Can Just Float Over :d 
Stix


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I tell ya Billy, next time you make it to Texas we will try our best to get up to H-town. I guess Wendi is trying to speed that trip up a bit.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

WELL
JUST LET IT BE KNOWN THAT THERE IS NOTHING THAT I CAN THINK OF THAT I WOULD RATHER BE DOING THAN BOARDING A PLANE FOR A TRIP BACK TO TEXAS TO VISIT ALL MY FRIENDS, I CAN TRULY SAY I HAVE NEVER ENJOYED ANYTHING MORE THAN MY TRIPS THERE, THE TIME I WAS GIVEN THE HONARY PLAQUE THAT MADE ME AN OFFICIAL TEXAN IS HANGING OVER THE DOOR IN MY OFFICE FOR ALL TO SEE :texasflag EVERYBODY DOES NOT GET THAT SO I FEEL PRETTY HONORED TO BE CONSIDERED A TEXAN :biggrin: 
STIX


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

I would like a Custom Billystix rod because there is probably no one in NC that has one and it would be great advertising for the company when I show off that sweet piece of work :dance: a Skitterwalk on the Carolina coast.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

You Should Consider Taking Me Up On My Special Offer.
Stix


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Well maybe this Summer everyone can make sometime and hang out. Yup that sounds like a plan.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Miss Dixie said:


> Would a bit of flirting help ya, Billy? 'Cause I could think of several other ways to keep you busy.


That ain't fair !!!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

I have on of these beautiful rods and really enjoy it. I had to christin with two(2) 24" reds when I got it. How do you tame a redfish in Texas waters?...you beat then with your billystix... I bought mine 2 years ago and have been getting some really good fish with it since. Heck I even won flounder tourney with it last year on Matty bay. Very proud of it-hey 2coolers fisheremen you owe it to yourself to get your hands on one. Take it from a man who owns one and loving evry munite of it. No fish is safe when I fish with it-good reel/rod setup is all it take to get you hook on a billystix.


----------



## Betty Croaker (Feb 24, 2005)

I would like to win a Billy Stix rod because I don't have one and right now can't afford one. It is my birthday today (5/5), won't tell the year, and so far I caught a 19 7/8 inch red today for the Texas Lady Anglers Summer Madness tourney before we got drenched and ran off the water. Nothing to measure in today no matter how hard I tried to stretch that fish. Also, I can show it off to all my fishing friends and word of mouth is great advertisement.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

*New Rod!!!*

Well do to having a depleted amount of money thanks to college, I have been using this set up for the last 20 years...Man a new rod sure would be great!
By the Way, I am not kidding....the old shakespeare sure would look great on a fine billystix, plus im out of corrosion x (to expensive) and the steel is pitting real bad.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> Would a bit of flirting help ya, Billy? 'Cause I could think of several other ways to keep you busy.


OK...everybody is now competing for second place, I think first was just banked! I guess you could call that a flanking maneuver! LOL

This has turned into a fun thread!


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Chuck said:


> OK...everybody is now competing for second place, I think first was just banked! I guess you could call that a flanking maneuver! LOL
> 
> This has turned into a fun thread!


Agree ..............


----------



## Danceswthsheep (Jul 20, 2007)

Because my wife had a garage sale last week. I told her she could sell one or two of my "cheaper" rods and she sold my best g loomis spinning rod for 10 bucks. At least someone got a great deal.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

i want one because all my buddies have one.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Danceswthsheep said:


> Because my wife had a garage sale last week. I told her she could sell one or two of my "cheaper" rods and she sold my best g loomis spinning rod for 10 bucks. At least someone got a great deal.


tell her no big deal, billy can correct the situation!


----------



## justfishin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Quality*

Whether I win or not....It's very rare to have something built by someone that actually care what they are building.Everything nowadays is made in China and falls apart after a couple of uses.I am in the aftermarket wheel business and have first hand knowledge of what kinda of quality comes from overseas and that is why I would love to own something AMERICAN MADE.PM me or send me something with prices...

God Bless,

CC


----------



## speck-Tacular guy (Mar 31, 2007)

well ive been trying to get a custom rod for a while now,i would like to win it because jan 10 i was shocked in a plant with 12,000 to 14,000 volts and still made it after dying 3 times they brought me back.so it would feel great to fish with a custom rod doing what i enjoy most when i could have never done it again.thank god


----------



## rat-twins (Sep 15, 2005)

Because all my buddies own Waterloo rods and when I fish with them I bring just one rod my Billystix I bought a few years ago and they always want to use my custom blue/orange rod so I would like to take another custom Billystix along with me


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

What about one for my mother on mother's day? Pretty cool for her to get a custom made Billystix to catch some Reds and Trout on. She still enjoys just fishing with her boys at 77 years young. My father, he's a cranky ole grouch that I care about alot. No custom rod for him.


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

My UglyStick is too heavy!!!


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

Billy,No "cry me a river story",no flirting(LOL),just like to own a Billystix. )


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

*Sacrifice.*

..


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Pink Crocs*

HI YNGGUNS
THATS A GOOD ONE. :rotfl: 
STIX


----------



## bigosso (Dec 4, 2005)

*I need it*

because I'm trying to hook up with the other Bush twin...and chicks dig dudes with BillyStix...... if I had a new one, I believe I could make it happen.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

ynggun said:


> ..


If he wins, you will have to build about a hundred rods to catch up with this group.


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

i've heard only good things about billystix but i never have actually had one in my hand . i fish sabine lake alot with a buddy of mine who is a guide and would like to help get the name out in the southeast texas and luisianna area.


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

I want one because that is the loudest effing colors I have ever seen on a rod, and I love it!!!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

YES THEY DO STAND OUT DONT THEY  
STIX


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

When you pick me as one of the winners,could you make mine a Florida Gator special?


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm more partial to Aggie Maroon.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

I think I deserve one because everytime I see a billystick I have an orgasm, they are not only the best rod out there hands down, as I have waterloo and Laguna, but they are the most attractive rod ever built, thus the orgasm, my friend fishes one and he let me touch it a couple times, resulting in two orgasms, 2 for 2 now thats what I call a rod.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

billystix said:


> YES THEY DO STAND OUT DONT THEY
> STIX


now billy, that's just plain old fashioned mean rat thar!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

polecat said:


> I think I deserve one because everytime I see a billystick I have an orgasm, they are not only the best rod out there hands down, as I have waterloo and Laguna, but they are the most attractive rod ever built, thus the orgasm, my friend fishes one and he let me touch it a couple times, resulting in two orgasms, 2 for 2 now thats what I call a rod.


assuming you're a male, i'm hoping you two men weren't together when you had #2 big "O"!!!

i have a billystix waiting for me at home (ordered), wife just picked up today. i'm going to open it while she's with me so we can have a the big "O" together. this will be the first time we did that simultaneously in a very, very long time...:fireworks


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Man Just Think I Went From Custom Rod Builder To
"home Maker" Overnight, I Think I Will Go Get A Cold Glass Of Ice Tea And Get Back To Rod Building Cause Immmmmmm Behind A Bit.
Thanks To You All For A Truly Very Nice Contest So Far I Believe It Has Been The Best So Far I Am Looking At Doing Something More Just Not Sure At This Point.
Stix


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

billystix said:


> I Believe It Has Been The Best So Far I


I disagree.....it was either the "guess your middle name" or the "best liar" contests. Those were the days Middleton......hehe


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I liked the middle name contest, I dont think I will ever forget Billys middle name after that one. 
Also, they stand out nicely.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

OK
THATS IT YOU 2 ARE HEREBY BANNED FROM ANY FUTURE BILLYSTIX CONTEST 
OR ANY PIE EATING CONTEST :rotfl: WELL MAYBE NOT THE PIE EATING CONTEST.
I CANT BELIEVE YOU GUYS WOULD DO THAT TO ME, SHEEEESSSSS. 
STIX


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Dang Billy, don't take it so hard..... :dance:


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Billy those mermaid rods are cool.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

yes blue water
i just completed those for a yaker in alabama here are a couple others that i just finished.
stix


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Billy, You are way too generous in your give aways. Im probably not the most deserving of a freebie but I would like one. They are works of art and functional and built with pride. Also I need a new best friend too.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Since I already have and cherish a Billystix, any chance I can get some prime rib eyes, couple porterhouse steaks for me and some filet mignon for Donna instead?


----------



## wencketa (Jul 22, 2004)

*billy stixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

I would love to win one, I fish the upper coast down here in Texas and fish with quite a few guides, I bet If I had one of these custom rods in my hand, and they see how good it looks and try it out, I bet they would advertise it for you, and would want one of there own, you do a great work of art billy, your rods look awesome, you can tell you put allot of work and detail into them. Keep up the good work and go fishing............


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

For the folks that don't win, ie most of us, don't wait for the next contest. Call up Billy and the two of you will talk about custom building a rod for your needs. 
In my case I wanted a casting rod for using a 100 series reel for fishing out of my kayak. The top 1/3 had to be flexible enough for trout and tossing a light jig head. 
Next for me is a one handed spinning outfit capable of tossing a 5" assassin on a worm hook using braid.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Good Morning Tombo
Thanks Man That's All It Takes To Get You A True Custom Rod Built Is Just A Phone Call And Trust Me You Will Never Be Put Under Any Pressure Until I Release The Jaws Of Death On You :d .
Just Kidding No Really I Dont Believe In Pressure If You Have A Question Then I Might Have The Answer, I Just Had A Quote Custom Rod Builder Call Me On Sat With A Repair Question "problem" He Wanted To Know How To Solve It, I Thought To My Self Should I, Shure Why Not Besides It Was A Dumb Simple Question Any Way So My Point Is I Just Want To Build For You So Give Me A Call And We Can Just Jaw.
Stix
Thanks Tombo:d


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

I ordered my Billystix rod last Saturday, and talk about an easy process! Billy is really interested in what you fish for and how you fish, easy to talk to, very informative. I needed a good casting rod for my new curado, a rod that you can toss teh lightest of soft plastics and also tossing those oh so fine topwaters. I really enjoyed talking to Billy. 
I called him on Friday and he told me it was ready, I wrote the check and ran to to PO to get it in the mail out of here and to him. NOW is the real hard part! waiting.

Thanks Billy!


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

I have been reading on this site of all the saltwater fishermen testimonies giving accolades as to the handling qualities of a BillyStix custom rod. I fish saltwater occassionally, but I am an avid freshwater, largemouth bass,fisherman. I would like to own a BillyStix custom rod too see if those handling qualities of the rod match those or exceed those being built for Bass fishing. On top of that,the custom designs that I have seen offered by BillyStix Custom rods are nice looking.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I would like to win one of your rods. Have tried to win one before without any luck. Hoping my fortune changes...

Dennis


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I would like to win a rod for my grandson. He is nine years old and loves to fish and hunt. It would be a treasure for him to keep his entire life knowing that he has one of the best rods made. Hopefully, you could put his name "Tyler" on it.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

Billy, I would like to win one of these rods so that I can give it to my deck hand/first mate/fishing buddy/future capt of my boat/and most important of all son, Josh. I'd give it to him for his 13th birthday. 

By the way thanks for being so generous.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Billy I would love to have one of your.
I could list several reasons but the number one reason is.
quality


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I like the mermaids too. Think i may need one of those on the next rod i order.


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

Because I broke my rod yesterday!!! And a broken rod to me is worse than a broken limb...I can't function without it!


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Started Bay fishing this year... Have always been off shore before.. I caught my first Red only a few weeks ago. I would love to have one of these beautiful custom rods to catch my first Trout and Flounder on. Even my first Texas Slam. Would love to have one in my hand when Neptune smiles on me and relinquishes his bounty to the pinnacle of the custom rod industry. Tight Lines and Green water!!!!!


----------



## David Ivanhoe (Jul 3, 2006)

*Billystix rod*

bought an AllStar medium heavy action 6 foot 6 inch spinning rod in 1986 to handle coastal Reds at Aransas Pass. Used it to fish there and Colorado City Lake as well for Reds. That ol' rod probably has boated 100 Reds thru' the years. now she's showing her age where even the rod tip is getting worn. I understand the AllStar rod company was bought out. So after much research, I've decided an excellent, worthy successor would be a Billystix rod. Before we lost Blair's fishing show on cable, I watched regularly. so I know those Florida boys know something about big Reds. A Billystix rod would do the trick. Thanks Billy!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Good Morning To All  
I Just Wanted To Thank All For The Great Response To The Contest And Let Everyone Know That It Will Close On Thur And I Will Have To Select The Winners . I Will Also Post The Runner Up Winners As Well I Recieved A Very Large Order From My Rod Dude So I Will Be Ready For The Flood Of Rod Builds And As Normal I Had To Over Order To Get What I Needed Which Brings Me To This , If You Posted On This Contest And You Would Like To Have A Custom Rod Built , I Will Build For You At The Discount If You Contact Me Today But It Has To Be Before I Post On Thur Because I Will Get Covered Up So Give Me A Call Today If You Want To Save Some Bucks.
Stix


----------



## Aaron Meyer (Oct 17, 2007)

*Topwater fishing fool*

I have never owned a custom built rod. I think that it would be nice to have a custom built rod for fishing topwaters. I fish as much as possible, but with kids and finacial responsibilities, I cannot afford to buy new equipment. I am fixing to get a new reel for my B-day(5-15) and a new custum built Billystix would just top it off.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

*My BillyStix Rod*

I received my new BillyStix SpiralStix Rod yesterday and all I can say is WOW. For anyone not familiar with these rods you are missing out. Everyone needs to look, hold, and feel one of these.
Now, why do I need to win another, so I can rig one with a topwater and one with a soft plastic for convenience.(not meant to sound greedy)
My first time to buy sight unseen plus worry about shipping but their packing is incredible and showed up a day early.
Yea Billy, you passed the test!!


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

I would love to win a Billy stix because of the quality craftsmanship that is put it each one of the rods. Here is an acronym that Describes Billy Stix and why I why i should own one.

*B* est
*I* rresitble
*L* ong 
*L* asting
rod
*Y* et

*S* uperior
*T* opnotch
*I* mpeccable
*X* traordinary

Thanks for the Contest 
Billy Stix


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

MAN
AM I GLAD OLE DUKE LIKED THAT ROD, I WAS KINDA WORRID IT BEINNNN HIS FIRST TIME AND ALL, BUT I KNEW HE WOULD LIKE IT :cheers: 
NOW ABOUT THAT PACKING THE ROD JOIN THE CROWD MY FRIEND I TRY TO PREVENT IT FROM GETTING IN HARMS WAY.
STIX


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

I would like to own a billystix rod becasue I have never owned a rod that looked that good. Also I am in the market for a new one. The American Rodsmith rod I had was not a very good one. I am tired of putting new eyes on it so in the trash it goes. I sure would like to try one of your rods out.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats a great looking rod Duke, I'm waiting on mine!


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Javadrinker said:


> Thats a great looking rod Duke, I'm waiting on mine!


 I bet you will be as happy as I am!!! :bounce:


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

You know it!


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

*Billystix*

Billy- I've wanted one of your rods for quite awhile now so I finally signed up on 2Cool to give it a shot. Been lurking on here for about a year and have seen a couple of your contests come and go so figured I'll give it a go.

I would like one of your rods because; well I need a new 6'6" wading rod after a 40lb Jack Crevelle snapped mine like a twig last weekend! 
Seriously though Billy I've been around a couple of guys who dabble in custom rods and I have a new found appreciation for this craft. The detail that goes into building a quality custom rod is a task that truly needs to be appreciated. The wraps that I see in your pictures are beautiful. From the feedback I see from your customers and the generosity on your part to us Texas fisherman is something very remarkable. If I win the rod I will be forever grateful. Keep up the good work Billy and tight lines to ya!!

Kevin


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

I would like a quality made Billystix Rod to get my 8 year old son to graduate from a zebco to a bait casting reel. Once he learns how to use and take care of it, the rod and reel would be a gift to him. Hopefully he would take good care of it and in years to come he would pass it on to his children. This is his first keeper Red caught on his zebco.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

I feel like a kid in the candy store, Billy pm'd me that my rod should be here Saturday!


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Javadrinker said:


> I feel like a kid in the candy store, Billy pm'd me that my rod should be here Saturday!


Start looking Friday!!!!!! :birthday2


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL .. I will!


----------



## thatfishingirl (Sep 27, 2007)

I KNOW that I am the best candidate for the Billystix Custom Rod! I just currently went back to school and my boyfriend has been paying all the bills and anytime he has spare money he buys me fishing stuff so that I can go with him and have my own rods and reels. He does not have very much and what he does have is not the best quality. I know that this Custom Rod would be the greatest gift to him and us when we go fishing and we could definately admire it as our first custom rod. I would be forever grateful if I were to win and it would by far greater extend our fishing experiences to a level we may not have experienced before with our low dollar equipment. Please give me the chance to know what its like to fish with quality!! Thank you!


----------



## outdoorsoldier30 (May 14, 2008)

I am currently deployed to Iraq for the second time and I am fighting for our rights to be able to hunt and fish whenever we want. I believe I deserve a rod because for sacrificing two years of my life in this ****hole of a country I believe that is the least that I deserve


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Well as outdoorsoldier says above I have spent two of those same yeas of my life in this place also. He is a good buddy of mine and both deployments we were together. We will be redeploying shortly back to the glorious State of Texas in about 5 days. If we are able to win one of those beautiful rods, they would be fished side by side for many years to come. I wouldn't say I "deserved" anything because I enjoy my job, but I sure would love to get home and me and outdoorsoldier to fish those beautiful rods together.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh yeah my B-day was the 13th. I also spent that in this crazy country!


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

Today is my wife's 27th birthday. We have had to take care of each other for the past year. Last May, I was diagnosed with pancreatitis. I underwent surgery in January to correct the problem. I was whittled on for over six hours. She stayed by my side the whole time, hospital and home. 

In September she was diagnosed with breast cancer (type her2+). She kept her chin up through all of the chemo, steroids, and estrogen blockers (induced menopause). Through her entire sickness she was always helping others, baking, cooking, talking, etc... She never broke down and even cried about it until last month when they pronounced her CANCER FREE.

She loves to hunt, fish, and camp out. So I think she's the perfect candidate for a new custom rod.

Thank you,
Trevor


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Well as outdoorsoldier says above I have spent two of those same yeas of my life in this place also. He is a good buddy of mine and both deployments we were together. We will be redeploying shortly back to the glorious State of Texas in about 5 days. If we are able to win one of those beautiful rods, they would be fished side by side for many years to come. I wouldn't say I "deserved" anything because I enjoy my job, but I sure would love to get home and me and outdoorsoldier to fish those beautiful rods together.


When things get settled down back in the states, let us know. I have an idea.

Not to rob this thread, but you guys are the greatest.

Please send me a PM at your discretion.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* When this ole' man dies, I want this ROD to go w/ me. Litterally w/ me in the box! I plan to do more fishin' over yonder................. *


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

What can I say, not many can top the Military. However, for the past 17 years of my life I only owned cheap rods (kmart, Wal-Mart, and those that are cheap at the box stores) (since I cannot afford great pieces of art/rods, such as the ones you offer), most have passed on (broken, brittle etc), I have 2 boys and they are my main priority (expensive poles are not within my reach) and have stuggled but still love to fish, and would love to have a fishing rod that identifies with me, that it is mine and that every time I look at it wows me every time and a Billy Stix will do that, all I do is stare at the pics that you have posted overtime and be impressed more and more each time.

Hopefully one day if not, maybe in the future.


----------

